# Methadrol Extreme + PES Erase Bridges into Androhard + Trenazone



## flash89912 (Jun 19, 2011)

Planning on running this cycle next:

Staples
L-Carnitine @ 3g
Fish Oil @ 10g
Cissus

----------------------------------------
WEEKS 1-4:
IronMagLabs Metha-Drol Extreme @ 2 caps
(Dose Split AM/PM)
20mg Superdrol 
30mg Dymethazine
30mg M-LMG

PES Erase @ 1 cap = 25mg 
Milk Thisle
Cycle Support
Liv52

Will have Nolva on hand just in case, had sensitive nips towards the end of a 5 week Dymethazine cycle.
---------------------------------
WEEKS 5-8:
AndroHard @ 3 caps
Trenazone @ 8 sprays

Hawthorne Berry
Niacin
Milk Thisle

Will have Nolva and Parmi on hand just in case...Started lactating from Trenazone when ran it solo.
5HTP on hand in case it causes depression for me again as well
--------------------------------
PCT

Toremifen Citrate 129/90/60/30
PES Erase @ 2-3 caps
PES AnaBeta (if its out)
DAA

OR


Toremifen Citrate 129/90/60/30
PES Erase @ 2-3 caps
Ostarine
DAA

-----------------------------
After PCT for 4 weeks

PES Anabeta or Ostarine depending on what I used during PCT
S4
DAA
Creatine, Arginine, Beta-Alanine...All the usual supps


Thinking about logging this with Before After Pics. I always start and never keep up with the log. Maybe this time.

HISTORY
---------
Been lifting for over 5 Years, been seriously into trying to put on weight for the past 2.

Currently 165lbs. Lost about 20lbs after having an Appendectomy....That was 6weeks ago had dipped into the 150s from not being able to work out or eat. Been keeping carbs low..AM and After workouts only, this seems to work better for me...too many carbs and I feel bloated all the time. Before I was taking in all I could eat cards, protein, fat  anything.

Have done three Dymethazine cycles and one Trenazone cycle. (Before those did a 1-andro-rx cycle that put on like 5lbs) 

First dymethazine cycle was awesome 10-15lbs. 

Second Dymethazine cycle was a complete waste dunno if it was a bad batch or didnt eat enough didnt gain at all, didnt feel it at all...

Third Dymethazine cycle was ok, gained about another 10lbs this was stacked with Stanodrol. Bridged into a Trenazone cycle was a bit of a bust too...started out gained strength for sure...not much weight but it depressed the **** out of me and didnt want to eat...found that 5htp helped with that but it was at the end of the cycle.


----------



## SFW (Jun 19, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Have done three Dymethazine cycles and one Trenazone cycle. (Before those did a 1-andro-rx cycle that put on like 5lbs)
> 
> First dymethazine cycle was awesome 10-15lbs.
> 
> ...


 
Its time for injectables.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Its time for injectables.


 
Creatine, Arginine, Beta-Alanine


----------



## flash89912 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll save the before after pics for the end. Started yesterday at 166lbs 11%bf according to scale. Had headache the whole day, bp was kinda high, calf pumps painful. Today it was a little better, headache still there. Aggression going up.


----------



## flash89912 (Jun 22, 2011)

Day 4 and no calf pumps or headache, only thing that sucks is not wanting to eat! Dymeth always does this to me, I assumed it would be worse with superdrol. It's like I'm hungry but don't want to eat what I normally eat, have to force feed!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 22, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Day 4 and no calf pumps or headache, only thing that sucks is not wanting to eat! Dymeth always does this to me, I assumed it would be worse with superdrol. It's like I'm hungry but don't want to eat what I normally eat, have to force feed!



Start using Androhard now man, stuff should make you hungry.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 22, 2011)

Or a test base


----------



## flash89912 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking about throwing some stanodrol into the mix......


----------



## flash89912 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hesitant to throw Androhard in with methadrol, wouldn't the grapefruit extract in that affect the absorption of the superdrol and dymeth?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 3, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Hesitant to throw Androhard in with methadrol, wouldn't the grapefruit extract in that affect the absorption of the superdrol and dymeth?



It can by a bit, but not as much as you might think.  It will effect the absorption of a pro hormone (m-lmg, for example) much more.


----------



## flash89912 (Jul 22, 2011)

Finished methadrol ex + erase cycle and put on 16lbs. Started trenazone and Androhard this week. Fuckin headaches from hell! Trenazone seems to do that the first week. One if my nipples had black liquid when squeezed today, started in caber since trenazone raised my prolactin last time I ran it too. Have parmi on hand too


----------



## nattydisaster (Jul 26, 2011)

My workout partner ran Methadrol and Erase. I told him to post the log on here and I believe he did.

Erase with any of the IronMag PHs is great...the only thing I would not stack Erase with is an epistane only clone


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 26, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Finished methadrol ex + erase cycle and put on 16lbs. Started trenazone and Androhard this week. Fuckin headaches from hell! Trenazone seems to do that the first week. One if my nipples had black liquid when squeezed today, started in caber since trenazone raised my prolactin last time I ran it too. Have parmi on hand too



Don't touch your nips dude.  That in and of itself can help you develop tits/raise prolactin.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 2, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Finished methadrol ex + erase cycle and put on 16lbs. Started trenazone and Androhard this week. Fuckin headaches from hell! Trenazone seems to do that the first week. One if my nipples had black liquid when squeezed today, started in caber since trenazone raised my prolactin last time I ran it too. Have parmi on hand too



How's the cycle going?  Let us know!


----------

